

The Work Required To Have An Opinion (2013) - gmays
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2013/04/the-work-required-to-have-an-opinion/

======
vincentbarr
Reminds me of how professor Leonard Susskind closed a talk on his friend
Richard Feynman. Instead of trying to honor him with a TED talk, which Feynman
would not have enjoyed, we can best honor Feynman by 'getting as much bologna
out of our sandwiches as we can.'

I admire people who challenge their own certainty.

'See, I have the advantage of having found out how hard it is to get to really
know something, how careful you have to be about checking the experiments, how
easy it is to make mistakes and fool yourself,' said Richard Feynman. 'I know
what it means to know something and therefore, I see how they get their
information and I can't believe that they know it.'

